# Off GA at the Gulf Stream



## Curly (May 10, 2010)

The Mahi bite was on Friday and Saturday.  We caught ours Saturday.  Water was a little rough but the phins were killing it.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 10, 2010)

Nice job Curtis!! I knew I should have let someone run my boat and went with ya'll..... Very, very nice bro.


----------



## PaulD (May 10, 2010)

Very solid!!!!! How deep, if I may ask?


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 10, 2010)

Paul, he told me they were fishing in 300-600. There was also a good bite at the rider ledge on Friday.


----------



## PaulD (May 10, 2010)

I haven't looked at the SST chart this week but I was thinking it was time for them to start moving west a little! I like it when they start getting in about another 10-20 miles from there.


----------



## Curly (May 10, 2010)

The numbers on the Saturday morning postings did not coincide with our temperature gauage when we rolled thru that morning.  We showed about 2 to 3 degrees cooler until lunch time.


----------



## PaulD (May 10, 2010)

Yeh, You can trust the break location on those most of the time but you better look at what time of day it was when it was taken!

What temp were you showing?


----------



## Curly (May 10, 2010)

70 to 71 that morning.


----------



## sea trout (May 10, 2010)

holy smokes!! one of these days!!!
awsome dolphin, i enjoyed the pics!!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 10, 2010)

Wanted to go with them.... He called me and I had stuff lined up already... 

Missed that, missed pogy pod fishing off the beach, missed trout on the beach....AHHHHH!  Them calm days just aint everyday.... You try to hit all of it, and it just cant be done... They'll be out there for a minute, though...


----------



## oldenred (May 10, 2010)

i'm sooooooooooo jealous!


----------



## Curly (May 10, 2010)

Oh yeah had a client that smoked the trout on the beach Saturday, saw one close 4 pounds in the cooler at the dock that after noon.


----------



## Curly (May 10, 2010)

This is a friend's catch from Friday


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 10, 2010)

Nice!!!!


----------



## sea trout (May 10, 2010)

man somebody's gonna be eatin real good!!!!!!


----------



## wmaybin (May 10, 2010)

Awesome, really makes me wish I didn't puke


----------



## Curly (May 13, 2010)

Who is heading out on the big blue pond Saturday?  We all in....


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 13, 2010)

I am headed to the green one curtis.....  You comin to our little get together in June?


----------



## PaulD (May 13, 2010)

Some good looking breaks out there right now!!! Over good bottom!!!!


----------



## Curly (May 13, 2010)

Richie IDK what you talking about?  Being busy today dealing with SOSDD stuff.  You know what I mean.  Hope the phin bite is still on


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 13, 2010)

Curly said:


> Richie IDK what you talking about?  Being busy today dealing with SOSDD stuff.  You know what I mean.  Hope the phin bite is still on



Yeah, I know what you mean.....

 I will call ya on the get together, man....


----------



## wharfrat (May 13, 2010)

nice job on the dolphin!


----------



## Curly (May 17, 2010)

*May 16*

Sea's were less than comfortable to say the least for the ride out and in.  Laid down at the ledge around 11.  Boated 10  phins on this trip.  Cobia's were stacked up on R4 but all had lock jaw.


----------

